# Favorite E/S Formula



## Krystle (Apr 18, 2005)

just a fun poll...


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 19, 2005)

I love VPs but satins more, hehe. I also like frosts alot, too.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 19, 2005)

Looking at my stash, I seem to have more luster's than anything else.... :?:  ( i like shiny stuff!!!)


----------



## peachykeen01 (Apr 19, 2005)

Definitely VP, and some Velvets are really nice too....also Frost just because there's so many of them!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll say veluxe pearls because that's what largely attracted me to MAC in the first place. They remind me of Shu Uemura's e/s so I hope they continue to put out colours. But the veluxe ones are also fab.


----------



## flo (Apr 19, 2005)

I voted for satins -

i'm not too fond of the lustres :S


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2005)

vp's because of their pigment density and blendability


----------



## toby1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Velvets 1st
Satins 2nd


----------



## Shannyn (Apr 19, 2005)

I chose veluxe pearls I really love how they all come out.


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 19, 2005)

I chose Veluxe Pearl. It's easiest to blend and I really love how bright they all are.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 24, 2005)

I voted for the Veluxe Pearls, love the way they go on  and last for ages. (I wear mine for nearly 12 hours a day and they don't budge).


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 25, 2005)

I voted for VPs, but now I'm feeling bad for the mattes, because they aren't getting any love.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 25, 2005)

I voted for Lustre's but I like Satin's as well.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 25, 2005)

VPs are my favorite, followed closely by frosts.


----------



## Caderas (Oct 28, 2005)

*Favorite e/s finish??*

Just like the title says, i want to know your favorite e/s finish.  And if you'd care to, give a reason why.

*Frost
*Lustre
*Matte
*Satin
*Veluxe
*Veluxe Pearl
*Velvet


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

Def. Veluxe Pearl... its so easy to blend and the colors come out beautifully!!!


----------



## koolkatz (Oct 28, 2005)

Lustres. I don't get why they take such a beating :-(  Not a fan of Velvets, and hate the mattes!  I finally got my first VP 2 weeks ago (Flash Track), but was so disappointed!  Nothing special IMO...


----------



## Miss_Behave (Oct 28, 2005)

satin! love the texture and finish. I have a hard time with frosts, bceause they make my eyelid look like I have a zillion wrinkles and since I hate plum dressing which as the most horrible texture ever, I'm not so fond of VPs aswell


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 28, 2005)

hands down veluxe pearls for me cos they go on and blend like buttah!!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 28, 2005)

Probably Frost, because most of my fave colours are frosts. I also like Veluxe Pearls, but I don't really like most of the VP colours. And, I like the *good* Lustres such as Tempting and Retrospeck (I don't know why they are so different from the crappy ones like Honesty and Idol Eyes)


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 28, 2005)

veluxe pearls, hands down.  blends like a dream.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 28, 2005)

I like lustres! They're all nice and sparkly, and as long as you blow the excess sparkles off the brush before applying, they won't fall onto your cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, I like Veluxe Pearls equally as much. Some of my absolute favorite colors are Veluxe Pearls.


----------



## glamella (Oct 28, 2005)

veluxe pearl!  A close second is satin.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 28, 2005)

Veluxe Pearl becase I love the shades and they blend like a dream.


----------



## Brianne (Oct 28, 2005)

Veluxe Pearls - they're smooth and highly pigmented and blend like a dream.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 28, 2005)

Used to be Veluxe Pearls, but I'm really starting to love Velvets and Frosts too...well, they're all great IMO, lol.


----------



## Ada (Oct 28, 2005)

I like VPs, but they're probably a tie with Frosts. Sometimes I feel like VPs are TOO smooth-- it's hard to get colors to show up over them if you use them as a base color-- the other color won't stick to them.


----------



## sigwing (Oct 28, 2005)

Everything but frost. 
6-Lustre
3-Matte
2-Satin
1-Veluxe
4-Veluxe Pearl
5-Velvet

I don't know.....


----------



## bellezzadolce (Oct 28, 2005)

Veluxe Pearl!


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_Lustres. I don't get why they take such a beating :-(  Not a fan of Velvets, and hate the mattes!  I finally got my first VP 2 weeks ago (Flash Track), but was so disappointed!  Nothing special IMO..._

 
IMHO lustres have some of the prettiest colors and i havent had MUCH hassle with them but sometimes they are a pain to blend...


----------



## veilchen (Oct 29, 2005)

For me, definitely Veluxe Pearls! I love the pearly frosty finish and they are so easy to appy because of their buttery texture, as the others said too.


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 29, 2005)

For sure Veluxe Pearl!!!!


----------



## sharronmarie (Oct 29, 2005)

hands down Veluxe Pearl!!!!


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 29, 2005)

Frost.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 29, 2005)

I really like Frosts the best, then velvets and mattes, then veluxe pearls.  My least favorite is lustres.  Lately veluxe pearls aren't pigmented enough for my taste!


----------



## AprilBomb (Oct 29, 2005)

Veluxe pearls all the way. Smooth and dreamy with instant coverage.  If pressed for a second, it would be frost.


----------



## Jaim (Oct 29, 2005)

Velvets are my faves! For sure! They are just beaauuutiful.


----------



## pinkfeet (Oct 29, 2005)

*My faves are:*

My favorite finish is Veluxe pearl but I like more colors in lustre dont really care for the finish - maybe because some of them are "hard" but I just pat them on and they work ok..the colors are just great so I get then anyway.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 30, 2005)

Love veluxe pearls, as they helped me into my MAC initiation, but like veluxes too. 

Used to hate frosts but methinks they recently improved the formula because the newer ones kick mega-arse. Lustres..they're not so bad; I think personally they are best when applied on top of another e/s or more emollient product that has dried.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 30, 2005)

Satins and Veluxe pearls. satins are oh so smooth, as are VPs! and i love the finished look of the VPs, satins are awesome wash colours and are just plain awesome!


----------



## xiahe (Oct 30, 2005)

veluxe pearl represent!  lol.  their textures are so smooth and buttery and they go on like a dream.  they're super easy to blend.

i also like frost finishes, too.  frost shadows are shimmery and i like shimmery / shiny things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i hate mattes (no shimmer), satins are okay, and I *HATE* lustres (except for Mythology and Idol Eyes)


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 30, 2005)

VP's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& Frost's


----------



## Patricia (Oct 30, 2005)

veluxe pearls!!! frosts are a close second as well...


----------



## sweet8684girl (Oct 30, 2005)

veluxe pearl.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Oct 30, 2005)

I like everything but Matte's.  I'm with the majority though and think VP's are the shiz.


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 30, 2005)

veluxe pearl


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the Lustres and VPs but hate Frosts


----------



## Vera (Oct 31, 2005)

Veluxe Pearls!!!


----------



## flauschi (Oct 31, 2005)

i looooove frosties!!


----------



## medvssa (Oct 31, 2005)

Frost is nice but accentuates wrinkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Velvet is nice when it is a light color, but it is just a crappy matte with non-sticky glitter for the dark colors, imho. Lustres don't want to stay in my dry skin, but the new formula seems better, a bit of shimmer overload though... Veluxe and Mattes are the best for wrinkly skin, but, yeah VP are just so nice to work with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Satin is classic!

Soo, Veluxe, Veluxe pearl, Matte, Satin, Frost, Lustre and Velvet.


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 31, 2005)

Definitely VP's for me!! They color payoff for me is great, they blend easily and I love the way they shimmer.  I love frosts too!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's mine in order from Best to Least Favorite:

Frost
Veluxe Pearl
Satin
Veluxe
Velvet
Matte 
Lustre


----------



## blahblah_face (Nov 6, 2005)

veluxe, matte and frost are my faves.


----------



## MissFortune (Nov 7, 2005)

Veluxe pearl


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 7, 2005)

i'm gonna be murdered here, but def. satin and lustres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 satins are very easy to work with, and lustres because they're glittery


----------



## Joke (Nov 7, 2005)

Frosts, I love the frostyness


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 7, 2005)

Frosts take up most of my collection, so they're #1.  I love the texture of the VP's, but not too many of the colours.
Lustres are a love-hate thing.  I love Tempting, Retrospect and Greensmoke, but Idol Eyes, Honey Lust and Gleam barely show up (and my Gleam was just downright *hard*).

Satin, Velvet and Matte I'm pretty neutral on.  I don't own enough (or use them often enough) to have a sound judgement on them.


----------



## Kittie (Nov 7, 2005)

Veluxe pearls. I love the pigmentation in them and the colors are always so pretty and vivid to me!


----------



## lah_knee (Nov 7, 2005)

FROST and Veluxe. 

frost because most all of them are very metallic looking and pearly! gorgeous indeed!

Veluxe because they are sooooo creamy and give the appearance of matte but arent that hard to work with.


veluxe pearls are nice but are tooo buttery! when you blend them, their color disappears! Lustres are cool its just not all of them are pigmented. some are. satins/mattes/velvets are very cool too. just not a fav.


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm not entirely sure of the difference between veluxes and veluxes pearls. in fact, i can't even think of any veluxe shadows. examples, anyone?


----------



## yogakitten (Nov 8, 2005)

Definitely Veluxe Pearl!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 8, 2005)

veluxe . . . they're smooth as butter! I love veluxe pearls as well, butttt yea, love me some veluxes! Velvets are my old school favorites


----------



## toby1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_ . . . Velvets are my old school favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY soo happy to see someone else who acknowledges the Velvets they are still my favorite finish


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 25, 2006)

i vote for veluxe pearls


----------



## Padmita (Mar 25, 2006)

I really like Frosts, Lustres and Veluxe Pearls. I hate Velvets and Veluxes.


----------



## lara (Mar 25, 2006)

Vp, Ftw!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 25, 2006)

vp as well!


----------



## karen (Mar 25, 2006)

The veluxe pearls and lustres used to be my favourites; but recently, I prefer the Satins and Mattes.


----------



## Glow (Mar 25, 2006)

most of my shadows are lustres, but i dig satin more.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_vp's because of their pigment density and blendability_

 

ditto!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 25, 2006)

i love veluxe pearls


----------



## enka (Mar 25, 2006)

I love Lustres. Second Frosts.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 25, 2006)

i love frosts, frosts, & again frosts!!!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 25, 2006)

Veluxe Pearls!  So pigmented and easy to blend.


----------



## bruinshorty (Mar 25, 2006)

I love frosts. I get the best color payoff from them. Plus they apply very evenly and are really easy to blend.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 25, 2006)

I love lustres, veluxe pearls and frost


----------

